# loki's new pet



## strollingbones (Nov 18, 2018)

so i get my newest dog a new bed...that is not loki..that is semba....he has opted to get the new bed and flex his alpha male status


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 18, 2018)

Y U no get 2 beds?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 18, 2018)

i have 6 .....semba just grabbed the new one....


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 18, 2018)

Does Loki accept photographic evidence of ownership?  Semba has a good case started.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 18, 2018)

loki accepts the snarling lip that semba gets when he gets near semba's new bed....i am going to have to put the new bed in the bathroom where loki has taken refuge from the asshole dogs...they are getting along except for the occasional brawls


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 18, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> loki accepts the snarling lip that semba gets when he gets near semba's new bed....i am going to have to put the new bed in the bathroom where loki has taken refuge from the asshole dogs...they are getting along except for the occasional brawls



Mmph, I do not not miss the big bloody brawl days that come from having 2 big male dogs that don't get along.

I had to give one away. Gets old having to keep 2 doors between them.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 18, 2018)

it is all sound and fury......they know who their alpha leader is and wont push me that damn far....they know first one that bites me  and the first one inflicting vet damage on the others will pay dearly....its the fucking jrt mix...19 lbs of bad ass....samuel l. jackson badass


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 18, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> it is all sound and fury......they know who their alpha leader is and wont push me that damn far....they know first one that bites me  and the first one inflicting vet damage on the others will pay dearly....its the fucking jrt mix...19 lbs of bad ass....samuel l. jackson badass



Yeah, I guess that's a little different than 90 and 110 lb pitbull mixes.

I jabbed the bigger one in the leg with a gun butt twice to no avail. Ended up picking him up with both hands on either side of his neck and throwing him outside. Bad day.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 18, 2018)

and what you should have done...

grabbed ones back legs and lift him up..that will stop them...but then the other will continue to attack...i only step in when ernest t. gets outta hand....

i.e.  grabbed loki's lip and pulled...he was getting ready to shake which would have ripped loki's lip....i smacked ernest with my gloves....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 18, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> and what you should have done...
> 
> grabbed ones back legs and lift him up..that will stop them...but then the other will continue to attack...i only step in when ernest t. gets outta hand....
> 
> i.e.  grabbed loki's lip and pulled...he was getting ready to shake which would have ripped loki's lip....i smacked ernest with my gloves....



I choked the one off the other and picked him up and moved fast so the other couldn't grab him. May have to throw one kick to keep the other back. Idk, it all happened so fast, and it was oooooogly.


----------



## Lulllaboo (Feb 2, 2019)

You have a beautiful new pet! I adore dogs, I grew up with two amazing dogs - dogo argentino and a bulldog.


----------

